# Michelin Pilot Sport 4S in 225/40R18 coming to Tire Rack.



## JAM_Man (Jan 20, 2018)

I posted a fitting question about the only 18" PS4S shown online on the Tire Rack site. When I called to ask about fitment, I was told that the PS4S is newly available in 225/40R18. This is a good size for the nominal 18x7.5 stock Austin wheels or my soon to arrive VWR 18x8 wheels. Will post follow up when they arrive and are fitted. Costco can also order the PS4S at competitive prices.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Interesting--I still don't see it as an option in that size on TireRack's site?


----------



## JAM_Man (Jan 20, 2018)

Numbersix said:


> Interesting--I still don't see it as an option in that size on TireRack's site?


Correct, only got this verbally. I'll call them tomorrow to confirm, haven't received the expected invoice. Will update thread.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JAM_Man (Jan 20, 2018)

JAM_Man said:


> Correct, only got this verbally. I'll call them tomorrow to confirm, haven't received the expected invoice. Will update thread.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Confirmed with TR today; also to be made in 235/40 18 for those wishing more width. Tread width not yet available. About $200/tire in 225. Due in from factory in one week.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JAM_Man (Jan 20, 2018)

JAM_Man said:


> Confirmed with TR today; also to be made in 235/40 18 for those wishing more width. Tread width not yet available. About $200/tire in 225. Due in from factory in one week.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Arrived today!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Nice! May I ask what you paid/tire?


----------



## JAM_Man (Jan 20, 2018)

Numbersix said:


> Nice! May I ask what you paid/tire?


$213/tire. $75.60 shipping. Check Costco, they didn't have them listed, but should soon and likely cheaper.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## JAM_Man (Jan 20, 2018)

JAM_Man said:


> Correct, only got this verbally. I'll call them tomorrow to confirm, haven't received the expected invoice. Will update thread.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Checked online today - wide variety of sizes available. I can confirm great wet performance. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

